# June/July Testing list & Symptoms OLD THREAD



## Arcanegirl

*Dates, BFPs and AF lists will be shown here to help keep things simple. *
_*Symptoms etc can be posted and discussed as a reply to this thread.*_

*Good luck everyone! *


https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/june.gif*Testing List*

:dust:
mizi ~ Testing 12th June
jacky24 ~ Testing 13th June
diva4180 ~ Testing 14th June
xxrachxx ~ Testing 14th June
faith_may ~ Testing 15th June
hopefullyno3 ~ Testing 15th June
CHILLbilly ~ Testing 17th June
Icculcaz ~ Testing 17th June
bumski ~ Testing 18th June
genkigemini ~ Testing 18th June
xxjaquixx ~ Testing 22nd June
mellllly ~ Testing 24th June
elmaxie ~ Testing 24th June
nicola647 ~ Testing 25th June
KatienSam ~ Testing 26th June
maz ~ Testing 27th June
Mrskeene ~ Testing 27th June
nellis10 ~ Testing 29th June
CapitalChick ~ Testing 30th June
magicvw ~ Testing 30th June
:dust:

:bfp: June BFP List :bfp:
insomnimama ~ Congrats!
nic ~ Congrats!
Jolyn ~ Congrats!
Fossey ~ Congrats!
Niknaknat ~ Congrats!
becky1978 ~ Congrats!


https://i50.photobucket.com/albums/f328/karoline1246/Blinkies/july.gif *Testing List*

:dust:
Sweetpea24 ~ Testing 1st July
Tiffers ~ Testing 3rd July
Lu28 ~ Testing 8th July 
Hollee ~ Testing 9th July
Ashrxxx ~ Testing 14th July
Farie ~ Testing 25th July
:dust:

:bfp: July BFP List :bfp:

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
*BFPs from the past 3 months*​ 
:bfp: *March BFP List* :bfp:
Babezone ~ Congrats!
Bubbles ~ Congrats!
Camo Queen ~ Congrats!
Emma.Gi ~ Congrats!
Cheryl ~ Congrats!
FunnyBunny ~ Congrats!
Biteable ~ Congrats!
fein&waiting ~ Congrats!
wilbrabeany ~ Congrats!
BritBS ~ Congrats!
SpecialGift89 ~ Congrats!

:bfp: *April BFP List* :bfp:
ClaireLou ~ Congrats!
Suzan ~ Congrats!
Polo_Princess ~ Congrats!
Michy ~ Congrats!
Samo ~ Congrats!
cinderella08 ~ Congrats!
Mugzy ~ Congrats!
Chellebelle ~ Congrats!
Avistar ~ Congrats!

:bfp: May BFP List :bfp:
Avistar ~ Congrats!
Beltane ~ Congrats!
claire1978 ~ Congrats!
dannigizmo ~ Congrats!
Elm ~ Congrats!


----------



## diva4180

I will probably still give it a go on the 9th or 10th because I am impatient and curious lol :)


----------



## polo_princess

Right well thats me out fo the game for this month AF kindly showed up this morning whilst trying to deal with a huuuuuuuuge hangover!!


----------



## Mervs Mum

That :witch: !

Here's to a Halloween baby!


----------



## Tiffers

polo_princess said:


> Right well thats me out fo the game for this month AF kindly showed up this morning whilst trying to deal with a huuuuuuuuge hangover!!

Aw!! sorry hun.. :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Tiffers

Mervs Mum said:


> That :witch: !
> 
> Here's to a Halloween baby!

Sorry the :witch: Got ya!! ARGH!! :hugs: Here's some :dust: for next month!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

List has been updated and alphabetised for easier reading


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

good luck ladies!


----------



## suzan

Good job!!!


----------



## miel

sorry polo princess...but back in the game for next month ...we will get that AF witch!!!


----------



## faith_may

Good luck to everyone


----------



## akcher

Hi all, can you add me to the list? I will be testing Jan 19. Thanks!


----------



## loopylew

:witch: has definately arrived for me too but i'm loving this thread, we need one every month :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D


----------



## Mervs Mum

I decided to go with Capital Chicks advice in my thread about when to test and just did a CB digi and got a BFN. Not to worry - I'm having not symptoms of any description other than a couple of spells of nausea which could just be as I get closer to AF being due I'm getting nervous/excited!
No AF signs as yet but not sure of my cycle.

I've done everything I can for this month and TBH I dont think I've a cat in hell's chance of a BFP after 1 month TTC after BCP! :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Theres always a chance ;)


----------



## AutumnSky

AF still not shown up, but got a BFN - so who knows?!


----------



## miel

thanks acanagirl for the updating:) !
today i am on my way to go see my gyn!!! i kind of exited for the first time to see her!!!
my temp is being above 98 degree since ovulation day...i am please by that:)


----------



## secondchance

I'm still trying to figure out if I o yet,no symptoms of any kind,


----------



## diva4180

Well I too caved and tested last night and got a BFN, with a First Response. However I think it's still too early to tell, especially since I'm still two days or longer away from AF, if I O'd later (Mervsmum - so much for testing on the 9th lol I'm so weak and impatient!! lol). 

Anyway today I have yellowish CM and the most mild cramps there are. I ovulated on 3 possible days so I have no idea how many days dpo I am specifically (grr that makes me nervous b/c I'm afraid we didn't hit the mark when we should have) but I remember last month I started getting mild cramps about 3 days before AF started to show....that makes me nervous because I am afraid that means AF will be starting in a couple days. I still have no sore boobs though, which I usually have, so I can't wait to see how this turns out! according to last month AF is due on the 9th still.


----------



## Mervs Mum

diva4180 said:


> Well I too caved and tested last night
> (Mervsmum - so much for testing on the 9th lol I'm so weak and impatient!! lol).

How weak are we!?!!?? It's so hard not to isn't it! I need to wait until 11th really but I bet I'll test again on 9th.....I can see me ending up a POAS addict....:laugh2:


----------



## diva4180

Me too!! lol I totally can see myself becoming a POAS addict :rofl: I'm def getting there already!!


----------



## NeyNey

I did a HPT this morning. It was a BFN. I think it's too early. But I did it because of the positive OPK I had yesterday - which has left me totally baffled....


----------



## Mervs Mum

Did another test this morning - BFN again. No AF yet so there's still time. I've now got a stock of HPTs courtesy of Wobbles hugs:) so I might not have a wee for a while and try one of them later as I think they are the early test ones.........my name is Lisa and I'm a POASaholic......


----------



## AutumnSky

Between 2 - 4 days late now, but getting BFN's.


----------



## diva4180

tested again this morning and another BFN - AF still due tomorrow though.
:dohh:


----------



## NeyNey

Ok......someone has to come and take these sticks off me.....I'm getting a little crazy


----------



## Mervs Mum

NeyNey said:


> Ok......someone has to come and take these sticks off me.....I'm getting a little crazy

You're in VERY good company...:hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

I found this blinkie and thought of us girls.

https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g217/Irene914/Blinkies/POAS.gif


----------



## Mervs Mum

:rofl:


----------



## miel

love it NEYNEY!
but we love the sticks don't we...too bad we don't have a icon for "currently feeling" like "impatient " i will have it 24 /7 on i think!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Definatley feeling impatient over here!


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

well i obviously have no symptoms, but I dont have the usual psm symptoms either....last month my skin broke out, i had cramps a week before af, and i was bloated like hell....none of it so far


----------



## miel

well anything different suppose to be good no? good luck Ersurgeongirl!


----------



## diva4180

love that icon NeyNey!! :hugs:


----------



## Carolina

hey im testing too this month...in 8 days time! Good luck everyone!!! Ive had itchy sore erect nipples and my breats have grown. Ive also broken out in spots today which usually doesnt happen until af is due but thats it!


----------



## dakini

GL everyone! 

And I *love* the public service announcement blinkie!


----------



## Mervs Mum

Can you update my entry to say I had a bfn this morning, no AF signs yet? Thanks x


----------



## dakini

Can you update my entry to say that I'll be testing on the 13th (Sunday) if my temps stay up? As for signs, none really that are different from other months...*sigh*


----------



## miel

yeah! i will ask Acanagirl for some reasons i can't updated without to have to past or recreate a new thread but Acanagirl is helping me out as soon as she is online she will help us.
i want to update mine too my temp is being up since i ovulated anywhere from 98 to98.2 and today it's 98.5! and my nipple hurt like hell!


----------



## diva4180

cool! hope it means a bfp for you miel!


----------



## miel

me too! oh i so want to pee on a stick right now!!!
but i promess myself and my husband i won't until the day before my af are due that was my deal with him (last month i tested from 5 days before af was due every time with BFN )
so i am being very patient...and wait and read the hpt package over and over until it's time to use it!


----------



## diva4180

I have been doing the same thing, reading the back of the packages over and over again on the bathroom floor willing time to go faster lol.

I tested yest morn and Sunday night (not really expecting anything on the Sunday one) and got bfn's....today is when AF is due to begin showing up and so far, nothing yet....please stay away AF!!! :headspin:


----------



## miel

WOW ! you are so close to the BFP!!! how long have you being trying?
i see your in usa where? if you don't mine the questions..


----------



## diva4180

This is our second month actively trying, and I've been keeping track of my cycles since Aug-Sept to see if I were regular. We shall see what happens! I'm so afraid to hope! I keep telling myself not to put my hopes up in case AF springs on me!

We live in eastern Pennsylvania in the very northern tip of Pennsylvania Dutch area.


----------



## miel

yeah me too it's my second month ...when i talk to my OBGYN on monday she told us (my husband came with me) it could take us up to 4 month to 6 month that was a reasonable expectation...i was happy to know it's kind of normal for us to not get PG right away (we were so sure we will accomplish our mission last month:) ) but than 4 to 6 month sound so long to wait !!! .
i guess we are so use to get thing right away ...and a baby it's not something you buy ...we need to learn to deal with the rules of life but for some womans who have being trying for months or years it's so unfair .that why i am so glad 
i found this forum even if i get pg one day i will still help out here as many way i can find :)


----------



## Tiffers

hey! I a
m I. A cruise to Mexico right now but I wanted to update ya all only status at was due Monday and sje still has not shot I tested this morning and got bfn so I must just be late this month I have really sore.boobs and feeling so tired! Here's hoping!


----------



## NeyNey

Thought i'd put some current symptoms in my list - even though I'm not sure they mean anything.

* Headaches - pretty much constantly but only dull for the past 4-5 days
* Heartburn - for the past three days


----------



## miel

NEYNEY ,
headaches are a really good sympthoms :) i know it is a early sign for pregnancy!
yeah! BFP for you i hope!


----------



## NeyNey

Thanks Miel..
I think after 28 months it's about my time!!

:hugs:

My fingers are crossed for you too! XX


----------



## miel

i will think so too ! it is your time ...:)


----------



## Ersurgeongirl

lets add some heavy, lead weight boobies with sore nips to my list...grrr this is the one symptom i HATE!


im almost positive its pms signs...


----------



## diva4180

OK well I have some new symptoms - today started feeling really nauseous as the day goes on, and very tired. I sometimes get nauseous before AF so I'm hoping that's not why I feel sicky blecchh....still having yellow CM, and the cramps today seem to have lightened up, but that's not to say they will be back tomorrow. :af: also still no sore boobs which is weird for me, since they get sore before AF since almost when I started having a period.

miel - I feel the same way you do. It also makes me really, really angry to see people have children and not care about them or be able to provide a home or life, and those people seem to get pg quickly, it's really unfair and very sad. Then there's people like all these awesome ladies on this forum trying for months and years to have a baby? It's just not fair, I don't know how else or what else to say about it.

Come on ladies!!! let's get some bfp's on!!!

:dust:


----------



## diva4180

just an update - still no AF and tested this morn with a bfn, but you apparently need 150mIL-250mIL of hcg in your urine for it to pick up a + if there's a chance of pregnancy, so I guess it's not best for early testing!!! I used a Fact Plus, anyone know or have experiences with that brand?


----------



## diva4180

just an update - no AF yet and tested this morn with a bfn, but you apparently need 150mIL-250mIL of hcg in your urine for it to pick up a + if there's a chance of pregnancy, so I guess it's not best for early testing!!! I used a Fact Plus, anyone know or have experiences with that brand?

Still have two CB digitals but don't want to waste them just in case lol....I will wait a few more days until the weekend or after to test if AF doesn't show. 

This is nervewracking! Good luck to you ladies testing today and tomorrow!! :)


----------



## CapitalChick

I don't know if this is good or bad, but I 100% feel.....nothing this month!
LOL. We'll see what happens.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Ill get this updated after work tonight :D


----------



## secondchance

I'm having some pains ,very tender breast,and creamy white cm oh and acne breakout for the past 3 days,I just ovulated on tuesday,hoping I caught some swimmers but don't feel good about my chances b/c didnt bd last 2 days dh not wanting to give it up. I'm feeling very unloved.


----------



## miel

temp still up today 98.5 and i think i will try out a test on sunday and monday :)and than after one day after af due on the 16 th ( i mean i have 3 test left the kind that say find out 5 days sooner) i mean it will a kind of waist of money to not use them don't you think ? specially if i get a BFP !!!!


----------



## akcher

Symptons update, twinges on the left side of my uterus & sore BBs.

Thanks for updating!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated again, if theres anything missed out, let me or miel know. Thanks :D


----------



## avistar

Best of luck to all that will be testing soon!!!! :dust: to all!!


----------



## Sinead

Just thought I would let you know know some of my symptoms - although I do think it is wishful thinking as FF said I haven't ov-ed this month and we haven't done the deed very often!!!! TMI - sorry. Anyway I have really sore boobies (normally they tingle but aren't sore), headaches (don't get before AF), lots of creamy CM (normal) and backache (never get before AF). I am only on CD23 so hopefully these are good signs. Good luck to everyone testing


----------



## Tricks26

Hi ladies ,

Good luck to all who are testing soon!!!

Can I join in I should be testing on or around the 27th Jan and I have no syptoms as yet but would expect too!!:hi:


----------



## codiontour

im testing on the 27th!


----------



## diva4180

just an update - AF two days late according to last months cycle, no spotting yet, no sore boobs still, felt nauseous wed night and thurs, cramps have died down for now, and will be testing again on sunday to give it a few more days unless AF shows ( hope she stays away for the next 8 months!!)


----------



## miel

Temp is still up! 98.4
boobs are bigger ...CM color white and thick start today .
AF due in 5 days ....i am still testing on the 14 th :)


----------



## mnm_220

Have we had any BFP? Seems like last month there was a ton of them. I think we have only had one so far this year.


----------



## NeyNey

Ok, last night I had some nausea in the evening, not much but enough to get me excited ;)
also today (sorry this will be TMI) i had a spout of diarrhea. It only lasted about an hour, but it was with horrible wind pains too....Don't know where the heck that came from


----------



## Mervs Mum

Got EVERYTHING crossed for you NN. xx


----------



## Tiffers

mnm_220 said:


> Have we had any BFP? Seems like last month there was a ton of them. I think we have only had one so far this year.

I got my :bfp: !!!!! Best of luck to all of you wonderful ladies out there! You all deserve this happiness!! :hugs: :dust: :dust: :dust:


----------



## mnm_220

Wonderful news! I think that makes 2 BFP's this month!


----------



## NeyNey

Well my test date arrived and it was a fat ol' negative. :cry::cry:

I should have known better I guess - after two years what should make this month any different?

Good luck girls...Thinking of you all who are still to test :hugs:


----------



## miel

NEYNEY , did a AF came ? if not you never know...
may be you tested to early ...where you not suppose to test on the 14 th? :)


----------



## NeyNey

Well AF is due tomorrow - but FF and my ticker both say I should be testing today......so I did...

Anyway - I don't think I have any more tears left  so I just have to look forward to next month..

Best of luck girls!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## shadowsilk

what does this all mean? if i can be added add me. i'm getting results on monday Jan 14. i have pretty much all the pregnancy symptoms.


----------



## NeyNey

This is the group of ladies who will be testing for pregnancy this month - we call it the "two week wait" which is the wait from Ovulation until the time you can start testing for pregnancy (or when period is due).

So if you're getting blood work on monday - then you're waiting on a test result...welcome to the wait :)


----------



## shadowsilk

NeyNey said:


> This is the group of ladies who will be testing for pregnancy this month - we call it the "two week wait" which is the wait from Ovulation until the time you can start testing for pregnancy (or when period is due).
> 
> So if you're getting blood work on monday - then you're waiting on a test result...welcome to the wait :)

actually I got bloodwork thursday the result will be in On monday (2 more days)


----------



## Mervs Mum

Can you update to say AF arrived please? :)


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hiya, I'm the tww as well, but not by much. I'm 5dpo at the moment so AF due on the 22nd but I might test early. I think the earlies hpt's pick is 4 days before you are due so the earliest I can test is 18th Jan? 

Today I felt a sudden urge for chocolate which I managed to ignore but then felt really queasy for the next 30-40 mins? Weird or what? I know I can't have any signs because the baby can't even have implanted yet, but coupled with some very mild cramps I am convinced this is the month. The best way to set myself up for a fall I know!! Oh well, baby dust to everyone in this blasted tww!


----------



## dakini

Well, the :witch: paid me a visit some time during the night. I am out for another cycle!

Congrats Tiffers!


----------



## Carolina

sorry to hear that dakini fingers crossed for next month!:hugs:


----------



## Carolina

Im in the tww aswell im about 9/10 dpo, did a test this morn bfn so im gona wait another couple of days!


----------



## Suz

Can you add me to Jan 27 as my offical Test date. (thats the day the witch is due) But un-offically I will probably test a few times before :rofl:


----------



## akcher

Symptoms update: The pains in my uterus stopped. Boobs are still sore. I had a dip in temps yesterday. Todays temps was high and I also have brown spotting today. Could it be implantation dip and bleeding?!? I am trying not get my hopes up. I am tired a lot. I fell asleep on the couch 5 times on Saturday lol.

Good luck girls. We need more BFPs for January!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated, sorry if ive missed anyone?


----------



## miel

thanks arcanagirl!
i was busy with the kids all week end ...i test BFN this morning but AF due on the 16 th but i think Af is on her way! you don't need to up date mine yet...i will let you know what is going on with me tomorow!


----------



## Arcanegirl

No probs :D


----------



## shadowsilk

I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE :( :( :(:dohh::cry:
Blood test too. I hate feeling pregnant without reason.


----------



## Carolina

sorry shadowsilk!:hugs:

Im now 10dpo and the last 2 days my boobs have been really sore- nipples are itchy, stingy and tender. Ive also go shooting, buring, tingling pains in my boobs and under my arms. Theres a couple more veins too.

Ive had nasuea and an increased appetite aswell but thats about it!


----------



## NeyNey

shadowsilk said:


> I got a BIG FAT NEGATIVE :( :( :(:dohh::cry:
> Blood test too. I hate feeling pregnant without reason.

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## polo_princess

I wonder how many BFP's we've had for January??


----------



## miel

i had pinkisk CM yesterday morning (AF due on the 16th )temp was 98.6 but than no CM at all all day. this morning temp was 99.7 ?????????
what is going on?


----------



## NeyNey

:hugs miel, I hope you get a result soon sweetie


----------



## *babydust*

i didnt get to test.the :witch: got me today :cry:


----------



## miel

oh my very sorry Babydust...but back on the game next month right?:)


----------



## miel

Well never mind , i made myself so mad i think this time Af came !
anyway ladies thank for the good vibes i really wanted to Af or still be on time or not come at all !!!
i will have to ask my husband to have some extra BD session for next month !
we will keep trying until we score our BFP!!!


----------



## Sinead

((((Hugs))))) to Miel and babydust.


----------



## faith_may

Miel, please take me out of the list, AF came 4 days ago, so wish me better luck next month


----------



## miel

i am very sorry...i will ask acanagirl to update the list.
but like you said we will have better luck for a nice BFP @valentines day!


----------



## faith_may

Thanks Miel


----------



## bambikate

Testing 23/01 sorry late notice, my cycle been a bit weird this month!!!! Baby dust all round!!! :dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## sandy28

Hi Arcanegirl
Can i join...I will be testing on feb 6th


----------



## codiontour

BFP for me January 18th!!!!! :headspin::headspin:


----------



## NeyNey

I'm testing on Feb 14th - Valentines Day!!! (What a gift that would be!)


----------



## faith_may

I'm testing on February 13. Just before Valentines Day


----------



## sandy28

Arcanegirl can you change my date to Feb 6

Thanks


----------



## Arcanegirl

Got mixed up with the 28 on your name :lol:


----------



## jjj

I'm testing on Feb 14 too.


----------



## avistar

I am hoping to test around the 8th or 9th of FEB


----------



## Samo

codiontour said:


> BFP for me January 18th!!!!! :headspin::headspin:

congrats!!! That's wonderful :) we need more january BFPS :happydance:


----------



## angelagain

all being well around the 20th feb...


----------



## Tishimouse

I'm hoping to test around the 6/7 Feb (as AF due on 6th). Gulp!


----------



## CapitalChick

Booooo!! 
I'm pretty sure AF arrived today (1 day before testing date). It's not 100% official yet....but I've got some brownish discharge and my EHPT came out negative this morning...
This sucks!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi Arcane Girl,
Could you add me to the list? Testing date: Feb 17th...like you!


----------



## loopylew

Can i join in please, i'm testing on the 5/6th Feb


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D
Also the Januray and February lists have been merged together (incase anyones looking for the Feb one) 
As the january list goes it will be cleared and when march comes in will be added in and so on...


----------



## loopylew

yeah thats better, easier to read


----------



## miel

i will test February the 12 :)
back in the game ladies!!!!


----------



## AutumnSky

I'll be testing around the 8th Feb :)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Tishimouse

The list looks great. Thanks for organising this. :flower:


----------



## Arcanegirl

No probs, was originally Miels list but probs with the Edit button meant help needed to keep it updated right so i helped out. She still helps me keep up to date during the weekdays when im not about as much to see whos to be updated :D


----------



## Sinead

The list is looking great. Please will you add the BFP I got on 18th Jan. Thanks


----------



## miel

OF COURSE Sinead ! i think you deserve a big big BFP up there:)!


----------



## mnm_220

I'm probably out this month as I have began to spot as I normally would have. 

I think for now I'm going to stop TTC because we have some vacation plans and stuff coming up (like snowboarding) and I really want to have fun and participate in the family outings. My fiance totally agrees and we are ok with it. Plus we haven't really set a date yet on when we will get married so I think we are putting the TTC on hold right now. 

I still plan on coming on and supporting you all every now and then. You all have been so nice and supportive to everyone. Once I start TTC again I will be on more often with updates.

Thanks everyone!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Any updates on the following? 
Ackter
Carolina
CapitalChick
Ersurgeongirl
Hays
Lindsay
NeyNey
Pixielou
Secondchance
ShadowSilk


----------



## Moraine

I have no idea what my testing date should be in February, my cycles are all over the place since I went off the pill. First it was 29 days, then 26, then 24. So my AF could show anywhere between Feb 7-12. Or earlier. Hmmm. I've told my husband that he needs to :sex: with me every single day until my next period whether he wants to or not lol! He seemed fine with that. Especially since I'm losing weight!:happydance: I knew it wouldn't happen last month, we hardly did it at all.

I guess I could go with testing day Feb 7, since that was my most recent cycle.:)

Oh forgot to add a big CONGRATULATIONS to Sinead and to everyone who has recently gotten a BFP!! I haven't been posting much to offer best wishes.


----------



## diva4180

I will be testing around Valentine's Day I think, last month had a 32 day cycle compared to a usual 28 or 29 day one, so I'm not sure if it will show up regularly or if it will be another 32 day one. I'm trying to not stress about all this so much so that I won't O late (I think that's what happened last time as I O'd around Christmas or a little after, the holidays are enough to stress anyone out I suppose).

Good luck for the rest of January/February ladies! :)

:dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated and also cleared out the Jan dates where testing dates have passed


----------



## Belle

I'm testing Jan 29th!!


----------



## prljamgirl

I'll be testing February 4th...


----------



## Suz

:headspin: I have decided to test tomorrow :happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

woohoo!! Good luck for tomorrow Suz
:dust:


----------



## polo_princess

Im testing around the 6th of feb this coming month


----------



## SwissMiss

I have ABSOLUTELY no hope, but miracles do happen, I'll test on Feb 7 if I make it that far...


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## _Alice_

I'm testing on 1st Feb!


----------



## Belle

tested early and got a BFP!


----------



## shadowsilk

i'm going to be testing on the 2nd of february since now my period's late.


----------



## NeyNey

https://i61.photobucket.com/albums/h69/angles3inheaven/pouringdust.gif

For all the girls yet to test!


----------



## shadowsilk

https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/kikimau/pgtest040.jpg
https://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/kikimau/pgtest038.jpghttps://i166.photobucket.com/albums/u96/kikimau/pgtesta.jpg
Not sure if this is positive or evap But I am taking another soon


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all :hi:

I haven't tested today even though Im meant to be I thought I would give it a few days!!!!:blush:


----------



## miel

Sadowsilk it s looking very good !
i can't wait until your retest:)


----------



## shadowsilk

miel said:


> Sadowsilk it s looking very good !
> i can't wait until your retest:)

two more and definately negative :(( still no period tho


----------



## justme00

I'm not on the list! I'm testing January 30th!


----------



## avistar

Lots of :dust: ladies!!!!!


----------



## acv_17

I'm testing tomorrow morning!:happydance:


----------



## shadowsilk

Goodluck to all


----------



## Samo

AF is due today, no show so far, but i usually get it at night so will see if it shows up throughout the day. I certainly feel like AF is here though. I just wish it would hurry up and start so i can move on with the next cycle :hissy:


----------



## ktbean

Hi there, I would live to join. Will officially test on the 7th Feb (won't count the sneaky ones before then that I'll hide from my DH).


----------



## shadowsilk

got my period. not testing now.


----------



## miel

very sorry shadowsilk...good luck next month!
as today i entering my 2WW :) i will test around the 11of feb...ahhhhh waiting! what am going to do ?
watch out sympthoms!


----------



## polo_princess

Ahh miel and kt bean your not far off me, im testing on the 6th!!


----------



## shadowsilk

I got my period now.


----------



## shadowsilk

miel said:


> very sorry shadowsilk...good luck next month!
> as today i entering my 2WW :) i will test around the 11of feb...ahhhhh waiting! what am going to do ?
> watch out sympthoms!

Im not trying. I joined because i thought I was pregnant.
I wouldnt mind another child., But I can't right now.


----------



## Tricks26

:witch: got me this morning!!

So if my calculations are right I should be testing on the 29th Feb!!!

Good luck to everyone else:hugs:


----------



## The Catster

So you have 1 of each...what would you like next?????


----------



## Arcanegirl

Tricks26 said:


> So if my calculations are right I should be testing on the 29th Feb!!!


Leap year testing, maybe a sign? :D


----------



## Samo

:witch: finally showed! took her time, she did :hissy: i was giving her till today before i go bonkers. Ah well, next month :) i wasn't "feeling" it last month anyhow...

test day for me would be 29th of feb the earliest, but i may not even get to till March. Good luck girls in February!!


----------



## The Catster

Well at least you are bang on time- really good that is!!!!
Imagine if you were irregular...would be goin absolutely bonkers!!!! Never knowing when AF was due!!!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Ladies...I'm SO hopeful for this month. I don't know why...maybe it's all the praying I did while in Israel...or maybe it's the first time use of preseed, or mabe it's just that I've made so many mistakes in previous cycles, and I've finally learned all my lessons....or maybe...maybe I'm just setting myself up for heartache again. Either way, I'm hopeful right now....Can't wait to start trying this weekend. Oh...and I've decided that I MUCH prefer the TWW to the two weeks between the beginning of AF and Ovulation. I'm just happy and hopeful during the TWW, even if I'm dying to test.


----------



## Tink1o5

can you add me to the list please im testing on Feb/10


----------



## dakini

Can I be added? Testing February 16th (maybe the 14th if I cave...). Thanks!


----------



## biteable

Can i be added to please im testing on the 20th thanks


----------



## Tishimouse

My cycle length has changed this month, so will now be testing February 14th. Please could you change my date for me.
Thanks.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated and the Jan list has been wiped (apart from Jan BFPs for reference ;) )


----------



## itzybitzy

Can i be added to the list please? im gna test on Monday! :witch: better not come in that time.


----------



## ktbean

Is it only ME that's doing sneaky testing? Get this, I've been hiding them from DH who just wants me to be patient and wait! Of course I can't, especially when big lots had 'soundbody' brand (equiv to EPT it said), for $1.90 for two!!!! Had a first response left over and did it this morning. Had the faintest of lines. So very faint and one of those 'hold it up to the light ones' and it's there. There again, it was after 10 mins. Sigh. 
Had my first smudge of brown blood this morning too. 10/11 dpo. According to OPK I ovulated early. I'm very obsessive with symptoms right now!


----------



## faith_may

Hi, I just to let everyone know that AF came, so I won't be testing this month.


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there. Seeing as I ovulated so early, I'd like to change my testing date to Feb 13/14. Could someone do that for me? Thanks!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Chellebelle

:hi: Heylo, could I pease be added to the list... I am going to test on 28th Feb (if I can last until then). Thank you and good luck to everyone this month!


----------



## ktbean

Well, I'm not so sure now! Symptoms are going away! 11/12dpo and a faint faint positive line, read within the 10 mins. But boobs are not so tender, hardly at all, plus spotting is back, still had to go up to find it (tmi) but saw red instead of brown, overall crampy not twingey, feel like AF is right around the corner!! Wish I knew if anyone else's symptom went away but still ended up BFP. You know I'm going to be obsessing about that all morning and will be googling til my fingers drop off. Sigh!


----------



## jonnanne3

Could I be added to the list? I will be testing on Feb 14. Hoping for that :bfp:!
Good luck to everyone! Lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust:

Thank you!


----------



## ktbean

ARGH!! I'm going insane here! I got all gloomy sunday night as I really did think AF was on her way. Been getting red spotting, woke up this morning not feeling crampy so much and red spotting had stopped (BTW, I had to check my cervix to find it in the first place). Cervix I thought was low yesterday is now high today. Got to the office and did a test anyway and got another faint positive. What is going on!! Why do I feel I'm about to get AF?? Anyone else getting these mixed signals? Was really warm this morning too and boobs tender again!! Serves me right for not temping. Due for AF tues/wed/thur. I think I ovulated early according to OPK, I'm 12/13 dpo.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## diva4180

wow a lot of people are testing on Valentine's day! I hope I can suppress the urge to test early and stick to my day lol!!
 
Tons of :dust:


----------



## sandrass

Mine would be the 13th or 14th!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Any updates on Prljamgirl and itzybitzy, testing dates were yesterday?


----------



## justme00

I think I am due to test on Feb 26th.


----------



## ktbean

Gawd, I'm so proud of myself! Did NOT test today. Holding off until thurs. Need a break, obsessing way too much. Everything seems to be looking good though! Sunday spotting stopped Monday,overall crampiness has eased up. Wet/creamy cm now. I'll be back on here on thurs. Good luck everyone!!


----------



## cheryl

I will be testing about the 14th 
Good luck ladies
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## yncarn8

I'm due to test on the 25th


Goodluck everyone!

:dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## AutumnSky

AF arrived for me yesterday :(


----------



## diva4180

Can you please change my testing date to Feb 13th? Superstition is taking over a little bit lol :blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated and March has been added in for those whos AF has arrived.


----------



## diva4180

Thanks! :)


----------



## sandy28

OMG...OMG...OMG I'm so happy... happy happy i just tested and it came BFP:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:


i dont know what to do... I'm so happy.....:happydance::happydance:


----------



## miel

sandy28 said:


> OMG...OMG...OMG I'm so happy... happy happy i just tested and it came BFP:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do... I'm so happy.....:happydance::happydance:

congratulations!!!! yeah that make 2 BFP for february!!!!


----------



## Samo

sandy28 said:


> OMG...OMG...OMG I'm so happy... happy happy i just tested and it came BFP:headspin::headspin::headspin::headspin:
> 
> 
> i dont know what to do... I'm so happy.....:happydance::happydance:

Wow! terrific news, hun! Big congrats to you and your OH! :happydance:


----------



## sandy28

thank you samo and miel... i took two test and both came out BFP


----------



## ktbean

Woo-hoo Sandy! Great news!!


----------



## diva4180

congrats hun!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats :D


----------



## loopylew

:witch: arrived for me so i'm out this month, due to test on 7th March next time- seems soooooooooooooooo long off :cry:


----------



## cheryl

Well today I feel sick, I got sore heavy boobs, I feel bloated, I got cramping. Oh and I feel so sleepy I just don't want to do anything but sleep LOL. Oh I am really moody to I have had mood swings for the past week.
Good luck ladies, Congratulations Sandy.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Mervs Mum

Hope its a good sign for you Cheryl x


----------



## sandy28

cheryl everything sounds good. i also had sore boobs and felt bloated. I have all my fingers crossed for you ...


----------



## ktbean

I am out fo the count, Af arrived bang on 28 days. I could've SWORN this was the month, I really really thoughts it was, I even had a faint positive. NO more testing early!!! 
AF came thurs, couldn't post until now, was that bummed. Oh well, at least I was able to have a lovely fat glass of red wine tonight. And it was FAT! Good luck to the rest of the february testers!!! CONGRATS to the BFP'ers and to the BFN' ers, see you next month ladies!!


----------



## Samo

:hugs: sorry this wasn't the month for you Ktbean, see you next month. a nice glass of wine sounds really good right about now...


----------



## pixielou

Hi Arcangel, can I be added for testing on 18th Feb, cheers!


----------



## faith_may

I have to test on March 2


----------



## cheryl

Thank you ladies,
I started with a headache last night and still got it today which I don't normally get feel sick boobs are more sore. Keep needing a wee LOL
Did a test today but I was sure I could see a line but I think its just me LOL
I ordered some more tests the ones for 10 miu the ones I got are 20 miu
So I will test again when they arrive but I thinks its too early yet.
Could all be in my head but I hope I get a positive.
Good Luck to everyone
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cheryl

Right was looking at the test there is def a very faint line 
Its slightly pinky in colour.
Not sure if it could just be an evap line. I think i will test with my new test sticks when I get them. 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## parisbeach

Arcanegirl said:


> *February Testing List*
> 
> Add your February AF/Testing dates here :D
> 
> Slightly different to the January list, just dates, BFPs and AF lists will be shown here to help keep things simple.
> Symptoms can be posted and discussed as a reply to this thread.
> 
> :dust:
> Arcanegirl~ Testing 17th Feb
> angelagain ~ Testing 20th Feb
> avistar ~ Testing 8th/9th Feb
> Biteable ~ Testing 20th Feb
> CapitalChick ~ Testing 13th/14th Feb
> Cheryl ~ Testing 14th Feb
> Dakini ~ Testing 16th Feb
> Chellebelle ~ Testing 28th Feb
> Diva4180 ~ Testing 13th Feb
> jjj ~ Testing 14th Feb
> Jonnanne3 ~ Testing 14th Feb
> Justme00 ~ Testing 26th Feb
> ktbean ~ Testing 7th Feb
> Miel ~ Testing 12th Feb
> Moraine ~ Testing 7th Feb
> NeyNey ~ Testing 14th Feb
> Sandrass ~ Testing 13th/14th Feb
> SwissMiss ~ Testing 7th Feb
> Samo ~ Testing 29th Feb
> Tink1o5 ~ Testing 10th Feb
> Tishimouse ~ Testing 14th Feb
> Tricks26 ~ Testing 29th Feb
> Yncarn8 ~ Testing 25th Feb
> :dust:
> 
> 
> :bfp: *Feb BFP List* :bfp:
> MervsMum ~ Congrats!
> Sandy28 ~ Congrats!
> 
> *AF Shown*
> Shadowsilk
> faith_may
> AutumnSky
> LoopyLew
> 
> *March Testing List*
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :dust:
> 
> :bfp:*Jan BFP List *:bfp:
> CODIONTOUR ~ Congrats!
> Lauz1601 ~ Congrats!
> BELLE ~ Congrats!

I will be testing 17th feb sorry if posted this in wrong place new here today


----------



## cheryl

Hi welcome to baby and bump good luck
Yes this is the right place Arcanegirl updates the list 
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## parisbeach

cheryl said:


> Hi welcome to baby and bump good luck
> Yes this is the right place Arcanegirl updates the list
> Luv Cheryl xxx

good luck on your testing cheryl

donna x


----------



## BrittBS

Can you add me this month? I will be testing on February 23rd!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## cheryl

parisbeach said:


> good luck on your testing cheryl
> 
> donna x

Thank you and good luck to you
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## faith_may

Arcanegirl can you add me to the list? I have to test on March 2


----------



## CapitalChick

Wow!...Valentine's day seems to be VERY popular for testing!!


----------



## maybebaby

Hi there! I wasn't exactly planning to test, but I tested this morning and got the good ol BFP!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Maybebaby :D


----------



## cheryl

Congratulations Hun, I hope you have a happy and healthy 9 months
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Tink1o5

can you change my testing date to 
FEB/ 17 
I calculated wrong :blush:
Thanks
And congrats maybebaby


----------



## maybebaby

Arcanegirl said:


> Congrats Maybebaby :D

Thank you!


----------



## maybebaby

Tink1o5 said:


> can you change my testing date to
> FEB/ 17
> I calculated wrong :blush:
> Thanks
> And congrats maybebaby

Thank you! Good luck I hope you avoid the :witch:


----------



## nikki243babys

please help me i jus joined i dont no how 2 put a question up lol and i really want some info i was due on monday and i havent come on i dont feel like im gonna eitha well atm any waylol i feel fine except i am exhausted i jus checked my cervix position and its not low but not really high its firm in the center size of a grape but all soft around the edge and my mucas is white and pasty ????? wot do u think ladys of experiance please help ive been ttc since october no joy i concieved my other 3 1st month now i have a new partner so im a lil nervous xxxx


----------



## dakini

Ok, could you please change my test date? Could you please say that I got my BFP? Thanks. :happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Congrats Dakini! :hugs:


----------



## sandy28

Congrats Dakini


----------



## fein&waiting

hi all, i'm a newbie posting but have been addicted to reading this site for months now!! Please could you put me down for testing on the 20th Feb? I reckon that should be enough time.


----------



## diva4180

Ok well I tested this morn but I'm having period issues lol - no flow yet, unless you could the one time it was light red and mucousy like when I wiped, no red on the liner, only ranging from light to dark brown and seems to have stopped again for now. The test was a BFN. Ok, just a little update.
Thanks girls, good luck to everyone testing in the coming days!

:dust:


----------



## CapitalChick

If FF lists my expected period date at Feb 19th, what's the absolute earliest I should test with a first response??


----------



## Moraine

Could you add my BFP too please? Thank you! Baby Dust to all of you still waiting to test!


----------



## Samo

Lots of BFPs this month, it's so lovely! Congrats to all you :bfp: girls so far! and :dust: to all the girls still trying and/or in the 2WW!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there. I'm such a doofus....I tested on CD 9, which I know is ridiculous and of course I got a BFN. Anyway, now I'm really just not in the mood to test for a few days. I know I said I'd test on the 13/14, but I think I'd like to hold of until the 16/17. Could you change my testing date, please? Thank you so much for putting up with my stupid neurosis!!


----------



## cheryl

I am out this month AF got me
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## diva4180

Obviously from my earlier post I'm out too lol Af came at 5:00AM!

Good luck everyone waiting to test!


----------



## faith_may

Good luck to everybody


----------



## Arcanegirl

Any updates on:
jjj
Jonnanne3
Miel
NeyNey
Sandrass
Tishimouse

Any new dates for March to add in?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Arrghh i chaged it all and forgot to save :dohh:


----------



## Rumpskin

Can you add me for testing please - I will be testing on 25 February.

Dont think it will be a BFP though :wacko:


----------



## miel

Sorry Arcanegirl...i was super busy at the shop for Valentines and the witch did get me on tuesday so i will test next month in march on the 15 th (5 days after AF is due)
thank you:)


----------



## AutumnSky

I'll be testing on Monday 3rd March :)


----------



## pixielou

I will be testing on Feb 18th, could you add me please!:hi:


----------



## charliebear

I'll be testing on the 24th Feb (my sis's b'day!) Could you add me please!
thanks


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D

Still looking for updates on:
NeyNey
Sandrass 
And Tish


----------



## jonnanne3

Could I be added to the Feb :bfp: list? I saw my name was taken off the testing list so I got my :bfp: on Feb 15. Thank you! Good luck!


----------



## pixielou

Thanks arcangel!:hi:


----------



## Arcanegirl

jonnanne3 said:


> Could I be added to the Feb :bfp: list? I saw my name was taken off the testing list so I got my :bfp: on Feb 15. Thank you! Good luck!

I will do that for you, Congrats :D


----------



## jonnanne3

Arcanegirl said:


> I will do that for you, Congrats :D


Thank you Arcanegirl! Good luck!


----------



## Sinead

Arcanegirl said:


> Updated :D
> 
> Still looking for updates on:
> NeyNey
> Sandrass
> And Tish[/quot
> 
> I think we will all second that!!!!!:rofl:
> 
> And congrats Jonnanne3
> February is looking a good month for BFP's


----------



## NeyNey

Ooo sorry, I haven't updated.

As of tonight AF is now 4 days late (going on 5).
No signs of AF approaching, but not early BFP signs either.
Not expecting a BFP, but then again, stranger things have happened.
Will test in the morning if AF does not show


----------



## Sinead

Please can you add me onto the test list (16th March I think)
Cheers


----------



## NeyNey

Tested this morning - Big Ol' Fat Negative!

So, still waiting for AF to show - she's just teasing me now


----------



## Malingo

Hey, I'm in the damned 2ww!! got overexcited and couldnt resist poas but got bfn! oh well Im only 11/12 dpo will retest on the 21st feb :)


----------



## Emma.Gi

I'm due to test 8th March if AF doesn't turn up! :witch:


----------



## Tink1o5

arcanegirl i noticed you were supposed to test on feb 17th did you get your BFP ??


----------



## Arcanegirl

Nope i didnt, Af turned up last night and full force this morning.

List updated :D


----------



## Tink1o5

aww :hugs: hopefully next time!


----------



## suzan

I am testing on March 7... AF... DISAPPEAR!!! :D I dont want u to visit me!


----------



## suzan

Arcanegirl said:


> Nope i didnt, Af turned up last night and full force this morning.
> 
> List updated :D

Am sorry :hugs:


----------



## miel

good luck SUZAN !


----------



## The Catster

Please could you add me to the testing list for March 5th- thanks xx


----------



## Lazy Leo

Hi Arcane Girl, can you add me to the March testing list - 19th please?? 

Thanks xxx


----------



## polo_princess

Have we had any BFP's yet this month ladies?


----------



## polo_princess

Can you add me por favour ... 6th March

God its going to me March soon already!!


----------



## fein&waiting

yay, 3 BFP, 2 faint yesterday and 1 a little bit stronger today. Being very cautious and taking it one day at a time but WOOHOO, feel like a little 3 yr old i'm that excited :headspin: I even feel sick and have done for last 3-4 days but thought it was all anticipation, guess not! hope to see you all with me soon, lots of sparkly, sticky baby dust to you all :hi:


----------



## loopylew

can you add me please, ill be testing 7th March , thanks


----------



## wilbrabeany

Can you add me to list for march please, testing 20th.xxxxx


----------



## biteable

a/f shown,gutted


----------



## Arcanegirl

:hugs: biteable

List updated :D


----------



## Sinead

WOW - there are a lot of BFPs for February - Congrats to everyone who got one :happydance:
And Big thanks to AG for doing this list


----------



## Tink1o5

hey arcanegirl, just updating you:

The :witch: got me this morning...


----------



## angelagain

got a faint line 3 times today with first response early test a day after af due, going to do it again tomorrow to check again! but hopefully bfp :)


----------



## strawberry199

Hi Arcanegirl,
Pls put me on the list..
I'll test on 15 March 08..:blush:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## fein&waiting

unfortunately my AF got me after 3 faint BFP's 5 days late so i can be taken off the list :cry:


----------



## m_t_rose

I just got my BFP you could you add me to the feb list. Thanks


----------



## ~Summer~

Testing March 3.


----------



## CowGirlLinds

Hi I am new and in the 2ww, I will be testing march 8th!!!! hoping for a BFP after 11 months TTC


----------



## SuzieQ

I'm in 2ww too - testing 3rd March if :witch: doesn't show before then


----------



## tansey

Please add me to the March testing - 18th March!
Thanx


----------



## SpecialGift89

Could you add me as testing Feb 26th. Thanx. X


----------



## Rumpskin

Hello, I am out of testing on 25 February. :witch: arrived today. 

Please can you put me on for 20 March instead - thank you


----------



## angelagain

put me down as afn. thanks


----------



## shadowsilk

i got another test and it's positive guys


----------



## yncarn8

AF turned up on saturday :hissy:


----------



## SwissMiss

My test date for March: Tuesday, March 4th 2008... if i make it 'til then! 
x


----------



## jacky24

Im testing 6th of March, hope the :witch: stays far away!!!!!!!!! Getting blood test done tomorow CD21:hissy::happydance::hissy::happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## shadowsilk

thanks forthe add to the bfp list


----------



## bird24

I'll be testing on 2nd of march (sunday) if AF doesnt turn up

xx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Done :D


----------



## charliebear

I got my BFP on Friday!!!! Yippeeeeeeeeeeeee!!!!


----------



## cheryl

I will be testing March the 15th 
Congratulations to all who got there BFP.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## Samo

:witch: showed up right on time this morning, not even an HOUR late :rofl: atleast i know i was spot on thinking i was 28 day cycle. Ah well, here's to next month!

Will likely test March 27 next month!


----------



## CHILLbilly

Hi there....
I will be " early" testing March 3rd
Very excited to beadded to this list!!!
Good luck to all the other March testers


----------



## jacky24

Im out, test results back no OV, seing doc today, going 100mg Clomid.
Come on ovaries play along with mommy:hissy::hissy::hissy:


----------



## SwissMiss

Sorry, O'd late according to FF... testing date, Friday, March 7th... I'll NEVER make it that long!!! but will try... :D


----------



## niknaknat

I will be testing on the 11th march....good luck to all the march testers xxxxx


----------



## SpecialGift89

The :witch: finally got me today after 2 days being late...great. Oh well. Onwards and upwards will be testing March 26th! x


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all ,

Just to let you all know that the :witch: got me on Tues 3 days early!!!, So heres to March and another month in the TTC gang!!

Good luck to all and Congratulations to all that got there BFP!

I should be testing on or around the 27th March!!:hugs::hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated, sorry for the delay updating girls, been working lots recently.
What a list for march we have! So many testers.

Good luck everyone :D


----------



## *pk*

Hi just wanted to add my name to the BFP list for Feb, its finally official, 


I'm Pregnant!!!:happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## polo_princess

WOW lots of ladies testing this month!! The list is soon growing!!


----------



## BrittBS

I'm out this month..... AF showed up. It's not all that bad though because I had a m/c in January and I kind of wanted to wait one cycle anyways! On for next month!!


----------



## CapitalChick

Hello
I'm testing on the 14th. Could someone add me to March's list?
Thanks so much.


----------



## kelly86

hi can you add me to list please im going to test 5/6th march


----------



## Arcanegirl

*Girls, due to the recent problems with the server alot of recent posts with dates have gone missing (from the past 2 days). If your post isnt here please post again so i can redo the list.

Thanks *


----------



## BrittBS

I will be testing March 31st! Can you please add me to the list?


----------



## bubbles

Can I be added t the list I will be testing 5th march. Thanks


----------



## SJK

cant wait to test in 8 days xxx


----------



## faith_may

Arcanegirl can you update, AF came so I didn't have time to test.

Now I have to test on March 30


----------



## The Catster

Hi there

Got my BFP today if you want to update me (and so has babezone):hugs:


----------



## Carolina

i will be testing march 17th if af doesnt rear her head! good luck everyone!!


----------



## biteable

I will be testing 19th if i can hold out that long


----------



## AutumnSky

Forgot to update this - AF got me this month, so I will next be testing on 28th March!


----------



## CHILLbilly

I am out.......AF showed up 2 days early and with a vengence!!!
If not pregnant its good to know I am not pre-menopausal.... 
don't even want to spell it right and jinz mysef....hahahaha
I won't be trying again until june or July.


----------



## niknaknat

Arcane ..... I tested early and got my :bfp: :wohoo::wohoo::wohoo:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Will update when im home later tonight :D


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there...I think I'll test around March 15. Thanks!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## FunnyBunny

Hi, can i be added? Will be testing around 17 March.

Thanks


----------



## carmen

Hi.... Me Too,

I should be testing on around the 21 march x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Added :D


----------



## Emma.Gi

AF's not arrived yet, tested on the 8th and BFN, will be testing again on Wednesday if no witch by then!


----------



## CamoQueen

I'm testing March 18 -- can I be added to the list? Thanks!


----------



## Chellebelle

Hiya, could I be added please I will be testing on 30th March. :dust:


----------



## bubbles

I got my BFP. Can I be added to the bfp list please


----------



## Anababe

Could i be added please, i test 6th April :)


----------



## fein&waiting

ok, so i've Ov over yesterday and today so should be testing from the 23rd march (i think my luteal phase is 12 days but want to give myself extra time, especially after my early m/c last month). Good luck girls, and let the games begin!!! :headspin:


----------



## willow623

Add me please - will be testing March 17th - St. Patty's Day :)


----------



## loopylew

I'm out, :witch: arrived today. ill be testing 15th April !! how depressing!!


----------



## suzan

AF showed here.
Will test on April 6th.


----------



## suzan

loopylew said:


> I'm out, :witch: arrived today. ill be testing 15th April !! how depressing!!

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## The Catster

loopylew said:


> I'm out, :witch: arrived today. ill be testing 15th April !! how depressing!!

Keep going Lew- u have ur CBFM this cycle ao look forward to playing with that!!! U will do it!!! xx:hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D

Any updates on the following:
bird24
CowgirlLinds
Jacky24
Polo Princess
SuzieQ
Swissmiss
~Summer~


----------



## jacky24

Sorry, im on CD36, still no sign of AF:witch:, did test on CD31 PG test BFN, so no late OV. Will keep updated as soon as :witch: decides to show up, starting provera tomorrow.

:hi:


----------



## willow623

loopylew said:


> I'm out, :witch: arrived today. ill be testing 15th April !! how depressing!!

Sorry - :cry: Just know that your time will come - maybe you are meant to have a Capricorn - like me :blush:


----------



## cinderella08

Could you add me pretty please??? I will start testing at 8 DPO which will be March 16th!


----------



## CamoQueen

All right, I tested earlier than expected for this month... and I got my BFP!!!! I guess March is my lucky month!:headspin:


----------



## Emma.Gi

I got my BFP!!!!!!!!! :happydance:


----------



## cinderella08

CONGRATS to both of you!!!!!

I hope I get mine.... begin testing on sunday - 8 DPO


----------



## CamoQueen

I'll cross my fingers for you!


----------



## cinderella08

Thanks so much CamoQueen!!


----------



## CapitalChick

I'm out....a friggin' week early....


----------



## maybebaby

CamoQueen said:


> All right, I tested earlier than expected for this month... and I got my BFP!!!! I guess March is my lucky month!:headspin:

Congratulations!!! :hugs:


----------



## cheryl

I got my March BFP.
Good Luck everyone.
Luv Cheryl xxx


----------



## cinderella08

CONGRATS!!!!!!  Best wishes for a happy & healthy 9 months!


----------



## Tishimouse

Please could you add me to the March testing list.

I will be officially testing on *25 March*.

Thanks.


----------



## avistar

please add me to the March testing list. I will be testing March 25th-27th.


----------



## cinderella08

Ticker says I test in 2 days, but I test tomorrow!!! Only 8 DPO, but I'm hoping for an early BFP, :witch: isn't due until 1 week from today, so it would be quite early, but I'm going to start testing anyways!! I'm getting very nervous!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D


----------



## Sinead

:witch: visited me today, so can you put me down for testing on 13th April please. 

Cheers AG


----------



## cinderella08

Tested today - 8 DPO - BFN.... There's still hope, it's early.


----------



## mumof5girls(l

NeyNey said:


> I found this blinkie and thought of us girls.
> 
> https://i57.photobucket.com/albums/g217/Irene914/Blinkies/POAS.gif

:muaha:thats a good one.
Where do you find this lol.?


----------



## cinderella08

I love that blinkie - where did it come from???


----------



## Carley

I'm testing the 11th of April, I'm due the 11th of April. I'm buying a 3 packet. So I can test the 11th, 12th, & 13th!


----------



## CapitalChick

Hey there
Any chance we can get a different color for the text of the month of april. I really can't see a thing with the yellow text. 
Thank you so much for keeping this list updated, though. Someone has to do it...and I appreciate the work you put into it!
Cheers
CC


----------



## The Catster

Could u take me off the March BFP listing as I am mis-carrying...will let you know future April testing if I am lucky!? xx


----------



## Minky28

Testing 1st April for me :D


----------



## nicola647

Hello ladies, 

Im due to test 31st March xx 

Good luck to all of us 

just spreading some lucky baby dust around :dust:

hope we get our :bfp:s!!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D
Changed the colour for April, was trying to keep the colours to match the seasons :D but it should be more readable now.


----------



## justme00

Add me please! I believe I am due to test March, 28th.


----------



## FunnyBunny

Got my BFP yesterday!!!


----------



## biteable

bfp bfp bfp happydance


----------



## xxrachxx

i will be testing 7th April my bday so i hope af doesnt show


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Anababe

Please could you add me aswel :blush:

Ive just joined the 2ww and am due to test on 5th April

:dust: :dust:

Thankyou xx


----------



## Anababe

ooo sorry.. im already on the list! :blush: :blush: hehe

xx


----------



## fein&waiting

was naughty and tested early, BFP!!! yay


----------



## Rumpskin

I am out this month.

Good luck girlies who are due to test xx


----------



## carmen

Can you change mine also.... i calculated wrong. I m only 12/13 DPO today i need to test 14 DPO or 16 DPO.

Thats if :witch: doesn t come. It is going to be my first AF since MC so cannot complain eitheir wait.

Congrats on the :BFP: evryone got this month :happydance::happydance:

And for those who didnt i'll probally be joining you on the next cycle!:headspin:


----------



## tansey

:witch: got me so i'm out for March, will let you know my April testing date when i've worked it out :wacko:
Good luck to everyone else :hugs:


----------



## cinderella08

I'm still here girls... Waiting on my BFP or AF to show.... So far I've gotten neither one.... Trying to keep my head up, but getting discouraged.


----------



## Arcanegirl

carmen said:


> Can you change mine also.... i calculated wrong. I m only 12/13 DPO today i need to test 14 DPO or 16 DPO.
> 
> Thats if :witch: doesn t come. It is going to be my first AF since MC so cannot complain eitheir wait.
> 
> Congrats on the :BFP: evryone got this month :happydance::happydance:
> 
> And for those who didnt i'll probally be joining you on the next cycle!:headspin:

Let me know a date and ill change it :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Opinions ladies, im thinking of leaving out the AF list. Dont know its its jsut me but it can be a bit of a downer seeing your name on the AF list and not the BFP list.

What do you think?


----------



## xxrachxx

i think thats a good idea hun


----------



## wilbrabeany

I just a got a BFP SSSSSSSSSSSSSCCCCCCCCCCCCCCRRRRRRRRRRRRRREEEEEEEEEEAAAAAAAAAAAAAMMMMMMMMMM!!!!!!


----------



## tinkerbell123

im on my ttw due to test april 5th ish it will be my first af since m/c but im hoping :witch: will stay away :wacko:
:bfp::spermy::spermy::dust::dust:


----------



## icculcaz

29th/30th march 4 me. start a new job on the 31st..... :s


----------



## ClaireLou

Hi i am testing 1st April


----------



## faith_may

Can you change the list? AF came today so I won't be testing


----------



## BrittBS

Tested early today and got my BFP!!! Can you please add me to the list?


----------



## avistar

I was bad and didn't test on 03/25....probably will on 03/28


----------



## icculcaz

i thought she had me but it was only a small brown smear yest n earlier today n stopped now. but not due til fri/sat


----------



## Samo

:witch: caught me yesterday. on with April! I'll test in April on the 24th if all goes well...


----------



## Arcanegirl

List has been updated, sorry for the delay girls :D


----------



## sairmare

Hi there new to all this. 
Been reading posts for a while and decided to join.
:hi:
Been TTC since Jan this year I will be testing on 10th April.
Best wishes to everyone in the same boat as me!


----------



## Michy

Can you add me please? I'll be testing April 23rd!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Hi ya,
Can you add me to the March BFP list. I got mine early this morning!:happydance:
Thank you. x


----------



## sairmare

Congratulations!!!


----------



## Rumpskin

Hi

Can you put me down to test on 15 April.

Thank you :hugs:


----------



## Tricks26

Hi all,

The :witch: got me this morning 3 days late!!!!

So I have worked out roughly that I will be testing on 30th April ish, good luck to all and here's to another month in the TTC gang!!!:hugs:


----------



## cinderella08

Could you please add me to the list??? AF is here - I ovulated last month on CD15 - if that happens again I'll test again 12DPO which will be April 24th.

Thanks so much!!


----------



## hayz1981

Hello, please can you add me - due to test 9th April

Thanks 
x


----------



## Farie

Hi there, I'm new and will be testing around the 20th April
Can i be added to the list please?


----------



## tinkerbell123

Hi im due to tst on the 9th april aswell:hugs: xx


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I am going to be testing on the 13th


----------



## avistar

I tested on March 28th and it was neg so I am hoping to test again on, oh...April 6th :) 

:dust: to all who are going to test real soon!!!


----------



## Carley

I'm testing from the 7th :)


----------



## Capuru

So far I see two people testing on the same day as me on the 13th of April Baby Dust to everyone testing this month :dust: :dust: :dust::hugs:


----------



## Alexandra

Will be happily POAS on April 25th maybe even April 26th if I can hold my wee that long! :)


----------



## Felicia&Momo

today CD12 ---->my chart---> https://www.fertilityfriend.com/home/11fdbd


----------



## Minky28

Tested and got a BFN, knew it was a long shot :(

Going to test again on 6th April if no AF


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D

Just a note for some of the newer ones adding, i need a date to add to the list rather than a cycle day :D


----------



## NeyNey

I'll be testing on April 17th
I mean ideally it should be the 18th, cause then I will officially be "late", but c'mon, lets not lie to ourselves. I'll be lucky to make it to the 17th!
:rofl:


----------



## dannigizmo

Hi, add me in please! Though not sure when to as still waiting on the :witch: after coming off the pill 4 weeks ago. But since i had a slight browny discharge last sunday (sorry tmi) i will take it as the :witch: will test on the 26th april but may do it before then just incase lol! AAAh so annoying! cheers Danni xx


----------



## avistar

oh dear please take me off the list as :witch: got me! I don't think I will be testing again until May 3rd or so...


----------



## Arcanegirl

Im about to clear out march and add may in, will put you in the may bit :D


----------



## miel

just to add more work...i will test on April 28 my birthday!!!


----------



## Michy

Michy said:


> Can you add me please? I'll be testing April 23rd!

Any chance I can be added please?


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry Michy, ill add you in now :D


----------



## SpecialGift89

Arcanegirl can you put the word congrats after my name in the march BFP list? You have only written my name.:cry:


----------



## _Alice_

I'm testing a week today! I want to give AF enough time to appear!! Thats the 12th??!?!


----------



## Arcanegirl

SpecialGift89 said:


> Arcanegirl can you put the word congrats after my name in the march BFP list? You have only written my name.:cry:

My bad :blush: :hugs:


----------



## ClaireLou

Hi

Got BFP yesterday! we are delighted. 2nd baby due 12 december!!!!!


----------



## SpecialGift89

Thanx Arcanegirl and greens my fav colour. x


----------



## BeachPrincess

hii!! I'm suppose to ovulate on the 9th and started to spot yesterday!!.. waiting!!.. I'm going to try to hold off on testing until the 23rd!!! I went through 15 tests last month... haha..


----------



## journey

Newbie here, testing on April 13th, if I can wait that long!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D

Any updates on the following?
Anababe
Carley
Minky28
xxrachxx


----------



## xxrachxx

:witch: came for me :cry:
You can add me for may testing though 9th may lol


----------



## Carley

I got my :bfp: today. I'm due around the 19th December


----------



## Brockie

Got my :bfp:this week* EDD 17th December'ish!!:headspin:


----------



## sairmare

congrats to everyone wih their BFP
:witch: got me this morning so im out:cry:


----------



## rachelle1975

Hi there

I'm new to the boards but AF is due on the 20th April so i guess i can test around 16th?? Got  on OPK on 14th - fingers and toes crossed!

Rosh


----------



## sairmare

rachelle1975 said:


> Hi there
> 
> I'm new to the boards but AF is due on the 20th April so i guess i can test around 16th?? Got  on OPK on 14th - fingers and toes crossed!
> 
> Rosh

welcome good luck with you TTC losending you lots of of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust::dust:


----------



## connoll

hiya
im new also, but i am now 2 days late, but gonna hold out till wed next week,
had a chemical in dec not gonna do it again?
good luck to you all
kxx


----------



## Farie

Hi there, I'm testing on the 16th (if I don't cave in and POAS before that ... again)
Tested today and got a :bfn: but I was kinda expecting it.

Massive congrats to all of you who have had :bfp: already and lots of :dust::dust::dust::dust::dust: to all those still trying or waiting to test.


----------



## Rumpskin

I am out - I will be testing again 8 May xxx


----------



## Farie

Aww Rumpskin big :hugs:

Lots of :dust: for you for next cycle


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## avistar

congrats to all that got their :bfp:!! and loads of :dust: for those ttc and testing soon!!!!


----------



## Nic-Flowers

:witch: got me I'm out, tons of luck to those still in the 2ww and testing time.


----------



## Farie

Tested again today and still a :bfn:

Will leave it now until AF is late or arrives, she's due in the next couple of days so its 'wait and see' for me.


----------



## Omi

Hiya, 

just wanted to add myself to poas list, lol! I'll be testing 26/4..wish me luck!! And good luck to everyone else, too!!! :) xxxxxxx


----------



## Arcanegirl

Added :D


----------



## xxrachxx

hiya can you add me to test on 9th May plz AG xx


----------



## Chellebelle

Heylo... please can I be added on 26th April? 11 days to go 11 days to go lala!


----------



## Arcanegirl

You certainly can :D


----------



## dannigizmo

helloooo, :witch: got me much earlier than expected thats twice in four weeks!! Must be the damn BCP, mucked me up! So am off the list for April now!! Anyways, could i please now be added for the 9th May.

Thanku and goodluck to everyone!! danni xxx


----------



## Lu28

Can I be added for 18 April to test please? i doubt I'll make it that long though!


----------



## Trynabamoma

Hi everyone I'm Trynabamoma(Tryin to b a moma) and I am currently 10DPO. I poan on testing April 18th but I wated to share my symptoms maybe someone can tell me whether or not they've experienced any.

1DPO- nothing physical, dreamt I got 2 :bfp:results:happydance:
2DPO- nothing physical, dreamt I was stabbed in the stomach at 9mths:cry:
3DPO- nothing physical, dreamt I was shot in the stomach at 9mths:cry:
4DPO- heartburn after everything I ate, dreamt I drowned at 9mths:cry:
5DPO- DH got another job (weird) 
6DPO- mild/dull AF cramping
7DPO- mild/dull AF cramping tugs at the belly button
8DPO- slight cramps on and off
9DPO- slight cramps on and off
10DPO- Twinges in the abs and tugs at my belly button 
also most days I don't eat lunch and I feel ok but right now I'm starving and I don't think that I can wait for dinner. 

Please let me know what you all think could I be AF is due Friday so I guess I'l know soon enough.

Wish me luck.:hug:


----------



## icculcaz

im due to test next wednesday (23rd)ish....


----------



## niknaknat

Af arrived today:happydance::happydance:
I will be testing 15th of may :dust::dust::dust:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Done :D


----------



## loopylew

ill be testing 16th May xx


----------



## Sinead

Hi hun, 
Can you add me for testing on the 8th May - cheers


----------



## Farie

Hi there, 

I'm out this month ... will be testing again on the 18th of May - please let it be a :bfp:
(OH's B'day ...)


----------



## sairmare

I will be testing on 11th may 1 day after af due (thats only if AF doesnt show)
I am trying not to test before!:rofl::rofl:


----------



## cinderella08

Could you please move my test day??? I ovulated WAY late this cycle and will be testing April 30th!! Thanks so much!


----------



## shmoo75

Hi Guys,

Can I be added to test on 3rd of May? This is my 1st cycle of trying after stopping BCP. I had a 41CD as my first but, today I am having a light dull ache in my lower abdominal which happend last mth then, 2wks later :witch: arrived. I have fingers not legs crossed that it happens not, holding out much hope though as it is only my 1st cycle of TTC.

Thanks and fingers crossed for everyone who is testing soon and that you all get :bfp:

:hug:

Shmoo
XXX


----------



## Trynabamoma

I can't believe it's my turn to actually post my symptoms. My cycle is usually 25 days; CD 14 and a LP of 11 or 12 days I don't have many but here's to all you women out there with little or no symptoms still wondering if its possible to pregnant.:happydance:

OV-:sex: 
1DPO- no signs but had a dream that I got 2:bfp:test results.
2DPO- no signs but had vivid nightmares of loosing my baby:cry:
3DPO- no signs but had vivid nightmares of loosing my baby:cry:
4DPO- no signs but had vivid nightmares of loosing my baby:cry:
5DPO- nothing at all
6DPO- mild cramps on/off in the evening
7DPO- mild cramping all day (thought AF was way too early
8DPO- mild cramps on/off
9DPO- mildcramps on/off
10DPO- nothing I thought it was over:cry:temp was 97.92
11DPO- nothing I was planning for next month but temp was 98.31:dohh:
12DPO- tested (am):bfn: sharp stabbing pain in my vagina(ouch)all day no AF
13DPO- Cramps in the evening really sharp (No AF):happydance:
14DPO- woke up in the middle of the night couldn't sleep checked my TP no AF tested using First Response (5days sooner) :bfp:

DH and I are so Happy :hugs: I want to say thanks to God for making this possible and pre-seed I know also did the job.


----------



## BeachPrincess

Just a few more days!! I can't wait!!! :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## itzybitzy

Well its been 44 days since my last AF and i dont feel her coming on at all. It looks like im not going to have a AF in April (just like February). My periods are messed up at the moment and i dont know why.


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D


----------



## Michy

Erm I got 2 :bfp:s today! They are only faint and on cheapies, but deffo positive!

Being cautious as only 9dpo!!!


----------



## nellis10

Hi!, I'm Nat and I shall be testing on 4th May!
Finger's crossed!!!

:hug:


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I will be testing on the 15th of May :dust:


----------



## Samo

got 3 BFPs today :D 12DPO!!!! tested 2 days early...will take a CB digi in 2 days, but i am pretty sure this is positive!!!! :happydance:


----------



## Tiffers

Congratulations to all who have gotten their BFP in April so far!!! I am going to be testing on April 28 so please add me to the list!


----------



## polo_princess

Yeaaaaaaaaaaah some more BFP's to add the the April List!! And lotsa xmas bubbies!!


----------



## mugzy

I'll be testing 29 April (if AF doesn't get me first) :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated, bout time we got more bfps added :D


----------



## jacky24

I will be announcing my :bfp: on the 13 May:rofl::rofl:

I will be testing on the 13th of May:blush::blush:


----------



## APBTlover

I am going to test on April 29th and then again on May 19th.


----------



## BeachPrincess

I tested this morning.. It was a BFN but AF hasn't come yet


----------



## mrscookie

Af is due around 30th april, although prob will test before then knowing me! lol


----------



## rachelle1975

I'm gonna be testing from 17 of May and it had better be positive this time by golly!!!


----------



## BeachPrincess

Testing again on Saturday if the :witch: hasn't come by then.. She was suppose to visit yesterday!!! My fingers are crossed!!


----------



## nellis10

Fingers crossed for you Princess!!! :dust:


----------



## magicvw

I'll be testing on May 4th (if I can hold out that long)!!!


----------



## nellis10

The day before me Magic!!! I've got a 27day cycle so I am testing 5th May!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## magicvw

nellis10 said:


> The day before me Magic!!! I've got a 27day cycle so I am testing 5th May!!

God I can't bear the wait already! xxx


----------



## nellis10

I did a HPT yesterday for god's sake....:dohh:


----------



## Nic-Flowers

Sorry I just realized that I typed the wrong number...I am testing the 12 not the 15!


----------



## magicvw

nellis10 said:


> I did a HPT yesterday for god's sake....:dohh:

:)


----------



## magicvw

nellis10 said:


> I did a HPT yesterday for god's sake....:dohh:

Hey Natalie - have you seen any rise in the BBT yet? I was 36.3 AGAIN today :( x


----------



## nellis10

36.0...down 0.3celcius...BUT have my new fahrenheit with 2 decimal palces now...so will still chart this month, but really giving up hope and will be fanatical next month!:happydance:


----------



## shmoo75

I tested today also and got a :bfn: No surprise really as the :witch: is not due to visit me until nxt sat 03/05. I have told DH that I will test nxt sun as long as AF stays away. Not sure if I can last, I can hear the faint little crys of my dip stick tests calling: "Pee on me, Pee on me!" I think I am going :loopy: :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## starryeye31

I will be testing May 15th


----------



## tansey

Well the plan is to test 20th May - 1 day late! If I can be good!!!


----------



## cinderella08

You can take me off the testing list - I tested at 10DPO and got a :bfp: :happydance::happydance::happydance:


----------



## mugzy

I tested early :blush: 

:yipee: :bfp: :yipee: very faint... but it's there :happydance:


----------



## Chellebelle

Please can I be added to the :bfp: list? Got it yesterday :happydance:


----------



## MommytoRyan

Hi Everyone
I am new here but I am due for AF on April 30


----------



## nellis10

hi MommytoRyan! Welcome to BnB!! Prepare to become obsessed with fluids and peeing!!! :rofl::hug:


----------



## cinderella08

Can you add me to the April BFP list too??


----------



## Lilly123

Hi

I will be testing 5 May with Nellis... wish us luck!!

Tanya


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D

Wow 3 bfps! Congrats girls :hugs:


----------



## NeyNey

Hey Sweets. I will be testing on May 20th, when AF is due, and not a day before ;)


----------



## OKgirl

Please add me to the May testing list! May 10 is the day! Here's hoping for BFPs for all!


----------



## sandy28

Can I be added to the May testing list, May 17th.
After having a M/C on March 11th we are ready to try again.


----------



## Alexandra

18th of May officially :) And thanks for your hard work on this one AG. It provides an interesting statistics too.


----------



## Helen_26

Please can you add me to the may testing list. I'm on CD19 now.
Thanks AG.


----------



## SJ1988

Hey all, new to this but I will be testing on 3rd May, Day AF due anyone else testing that day?? Its so tempting to test early but even if I got a :bfn: I wouldnt be convinced!! 

Good luck all x


----------



## avistar

can you please add me to the bfp list for April :) :shy: thanks


----------



## Arcanegirl

avistar said:


> can you please add me to the bfp list for April :) :shy: thanks

OMG Big congrats Avi! :hugs:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Helen_26 said:


> Please can you add me to the may testing list. I'm on CD19 now.
> Thanks AG.

What is your testing date?


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D


----------



## sandy28

Thank's Arcanegirl for the list update


----------



## Dee_H

I will be testing on May 18.


----------



## nellis10

We're going to need a June one soon!! When my AF comes on MOnday the next testing date for me is June 1st!!! :happydance:


----------



## maddiwatts19

i'm still waiting for :witch: to appear...
i've done about 6 tests and got 5 :bfn:s and one very faint positive!!
i'm now waiting on results from bloods next week!!
xx


----------



## itzybitzy

im 5dpo now and im going to be testing on the 8th. Well if i can make it that long LOl can i get on the list please?



:bfp: here's hoping.


----------



## Lu28

Can you add me? Testing 16 May. Thanks!


----------



## ellienikole

Hi,

im new here and adter advice, not ven sure if im posting on the right board.

I had my mirena coil taken out on the 3rd april, for the last week i've had very sore boobs,tiredness, mild cramps, and CM. I bled the day after the coil was taken out, for 1 week. on wednesday night i had some pink spotting, but only when i wiped, and yesterday it was brown spotting, again just when i wiped. I did a test which was BFN, does anyone know anything about coil, and roughly when i would be due on??

Thanks 
rachel x


----------



## donsy

Hiya This is the fist time i have posted to you but i have looked may times .
I am due my AF on wed but getting impatient. I have a metalic taste in my mouth which has lasted 3 days, i have had sb and a bloated feeling too. I have a two pack of CB upstairs which are screaming my name..... is it too early.... good luck everyone big:hug:


----------



## Beltane

Testing May 16 :)


----------



## Tricks26

Hi ladies,

The witch got me bang on time!!!! So I guess I will be testing on or around the 30th May!! Good luck girls.:hugs::hugs:


----------



## nellis10

Witchy is showing her face so I won't be testing now till 30th May/1st June too!!!:happydance:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D

just for now i have removed April, when i get a min i will fix up June :D


----------



## APBTlover

Ok so I will test on May 15th! I bought the test already....lol. I will try really hard not to pee on it!


----------



## Beltane

You can do it APBTlover. Don't give in to temptation!!!


----------



## mellllly

Will be testing around the 30th May also


----------



## Rumpskin

I am due for :witch: in the next few days. Definitely no :bfp: for me this time around as are not TTC for a month or two.

Good luck testing girls xx


----------



## mellllly

sorry can you change mine to the 28th May

Thanks

Mel


----------



## Sweatpea24

HI,
I'll be testing May 26th! keeping fingers crossed!


----------



## APBTlover

Beltane said:


> You can do it APBTlover. Don't give in to temptation!!!

this is harder than I thought! especially when I think I have pg symptoms! Still haven't peed on it yet though. Next week! And I am scheduled for my annual GYN appointmet at the end of the month. Hope it turns into an OB appt. lol.


oh and you can call me Christine.


----------



## Beltane

My tests are sitting in My undie drawer. Everytime I go to grab a bra or something, My eyes shift over to the box. I test one day after you! Lets cross our fingers for :bfp: !!!


----------



## Sinead

I'm out for May :hissy:

can you add me to the June list when you get a min AG? It will be the 4th.

Cheers


----------



## nellis10

My testing date is now May 29th! I had a shorter cycle for April...only 26days instead of 27days!!:happydance:


----------



## Alexandra

Sinead said:


> I'm out for May :hissy:
> 
> can you add me to the June list when you get a min AG? It will be the 4th.
> 
> Cheers

I know we are not meant to spam this thread but I just wanted to say Sinead, that I think you are one of the most patient people on earth!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D

Alexandra, feel free to post in here. This thread is all about seeing other peoples dates aswell as cycle buddies and discussing symptoms :D


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Hi all, Can you put me down as testing on May 23rd.

That is just before my holiday, so hopefully I will have some good news.
Good luck to everyone testing in May and June,
Love 
Shim.
xxx


----------



## rachelle1975

Well AF is due on 17th May but my CB OPK said i've not ovulated so hopefully it'll still come and get back to normal for next month!:happydance:


----------



## Rumpskin

:witch: got me yesterday - nice and early!

I wont post when I am testing next as we are not actively TTC for a month or so.

:hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated, sorry AF got you rumpskin :hugs:


----------



## Tishimouse

Hello there,

Well my testing date will be 19 May 2008.

:wohoo:


----------



## magicvw

Please add me testing 1st June


----------



## magicvw

I love the idea of having us listing our test dates - it makes it easy to find cycle buddies too and just pretty group hug inducing. However, wouldn't it be better to list the girls in date order rather than name? The list isn't so long, so it's quite easy to skim read it if you're looking for a name in particular, but if you just want to see who's next or who's testing around the same time as you, it would be simpler to have them in chronological order? 
Any thoughts or shall I just shut up and get back to my perfectly legit glass of CD2 vino?


----------



## Arcanegirl

I will try it our for June and see how it goes :D

Any opinions from anyone?


----------



## nellis10

In my humble opinion that magic one is a trouble maker!!! (however on this occasion I agree with her!)


----------



## niknaknat

Hey :wave:
I'm testing on the 14th of may xxx


----------



## tansey

Could you please add me to the May list - i'll be testing May 20th (if i'm a good girl and wait that long!)
Thanks x


----------



## icculcaz

can you put me down 4 testing on the 21st may for me please?:)


----------



## insomnimama

Hi ArcaneGirl-

Could you put me down as testing June 7, please? Am going to try very hard to be patient and wait till that day. :rofl:


----------



## shmoo75

Hi can you add me to the May :bfp: list please?

Cheers

Shmoo


----------



## elm

Arcanegirl said:


> I will try it our for June and see how it goes :D
> 
> Any opinions from anyone?

Sounds great, thank you. 

I'm going to try really hard and not test unless AF is really late this month, feel like she's on her way anyway...


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## APBTlover

as you all probably already know...I could not wait! I tested yesterday the 12th. lol.:bfp::happydance:


----------



## becky1978

Could you put me down for testing 5th June please? I will be on my honeymoon as well!


----------



## Beltane

Im changing My testing date to this Sat the 17th instead of the 16th Arcanegirl- sorry bout that.


----------



## Helen_26

I'm out for this month. The :witch: arrived today.


----------



## yaya

Hi, great idea. Can you please put me down for testing on the 1st June?

Thanks
Yaya


----------



## claire1978

Hi,

can u add me for 1st June please although I have ordered some ultra early tests so I may test earlier, Thanks


----------



## magicvw

yaya said:


> Hi, great idea. Can you please put me down for testing on the 1st June?
> 
> Thanks
> Yaya

Yaya - Testing Buddy!!! :hug:


----------



## magicvw

claire1978 said:


> Hi,
> 
> can u add me for 1st June please although I have ordered some ultra early tests so I may test earlier, Thanks

Hi there Claire1978! You and me and Yaya are all testing "officially" on 1st June - wanna be testing buddies?

I also have some super early hpts and I am a stick pusher, so we will see who holds off the longest! 


Group :hug:


----------



## jolyn

Put me down for 7th June xx


----------



## claire1978

magicvw said:


> Hi there Claire1978! You and me and Yaya are all testing "officially" on 1st June - wanna be testing buddies?
> 
> I also have some super early hpts and I am a stick pusher, so we will see who holds off the longest!
> 
> 
> Group :hug:

I'd love to be test buddies, I know I wont hold out though so Ive lost that bet already, Im so impatient


----------



## magicvw

claire1978 said:


> I'd love to be test buddies, I know I wont hold out though so Ive lost that bet already, Im so impatient

Yeah me too! Have some :dust: on me! :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## yaya

Thanks!!! :flower:


----------



## Farie

Tested today and got a :bfn:
Will try again after the weekend with FMU


----------



## Jan34

Hi everyone,

Can you add me to the list for the 19th May please?

Thanks


----------



## jacky24

I will be testing on the 11JUNE, 1 day before AF is due, only cause it's my son's 1st B-day, and i need some good news for a change.


----------



## icculcaz

oooh oohhh big day tmz. no sign of the witch yet ..


----------



## Jan34

I'm out.... :witch: got me Sunday night. Can you add me for June 11th please..... If I manage to wait that long! Good luck for June everyone.


----------



## icculcaz

can you add me for the 17th of june please? :(


----------



## Arcanegirl

Sorry the witch got you Icculcaz :hugs:


----------



## Farie

I will be testing for a :bfp: on the 18th of June (day we get back from holiday - so maybe the 19th then?)


----------



## Beltane

Can you add Me to Mays BFP's? Thanks in advance.


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi,
I think i'm ready to be back. Don't know for sure, though.
Anyway, could someone please put me down for June 3rd testing?
Thanks


----------



## magicvw

Beltane said:


> Can you add Me to Mays BFP's? Thanks in advance.

OMG!!!!!!! Congratulations hun!!!!!! Soooooooo happy for you!!! :hugs: :hugs: :hugs:

I thought I read that wrong at first, I thought you'd written add me to May testing, then I looked again!! Fab!!!!!!!

:baby::baby::baby:


----------



## claire1978

You can take me off of the 1st June testing as I got my dates wrong and ended up tested early and have got my :bfp:

Thanks


----------



## dizzy65

I will be trying this weekend coming up, hoping to anyway... like Sunday... so right in the beginning of June into the week *smiles*


----------



## maz

If :witch: stays away I'll be testing on June 1st. Heres hoping ...


----------



## Sweatpea24

You can take me off "testing may 26th". :witch: arrived 45 days after mc. I'll be trying again this month. Thanks!


----------



## Nic-Flowers

I am going to test June 4th! *fingers crossed*


----------



## elmaxie

This is my first time on the testing list, think I missed ovulation this month but what the hey am gonna test on June 6th(if I can last that long he he). Although I had some spotting yesterday (26th May and thought AF was coming early) so we will so we will see.

Emma.xx


----------



## insomnimama

Hey ArcaneGirl, could you add me to June's BFPs? I know it's not June yet, I'm just planning to be successful in advance. :rofl: 

...Sigh.... [resumes incessant 2ww]. 









*To clarify: no actual BFPs were obtained in the crafting of this post.


----------



## Arcanegirl

:lol:

List updated :D

Welcome to the list elmaxie, hope your stay isnt too long :)


----------



## nellis10

Can you put me down for June 22nd? Thanks!:hugs:


----------



## xxxjacxxx

and me......June 22nd pls!


----------



## meg

can you add me for june 3rd (if :witch: doesnt appear before then, who knows!) (and if i dont break and test earlier!) many thanks


----------



## hollee

Hi
Can you add me to June 1st

goodluck girls
x


----------



## Arcanegirl

Added :D


----------



## dannigizmo

Hi, can you add me to may :bfp: list please. Forgot to ask few weeks ago. Thanks in advance and good luck to everyone ttc xx


----------



## maz

Looks as though :witch: is going to arrive on her broomstick later today. Oh well - another month over ...


----------



## genkigemini

Can you add me to test on the 18th?


----------



## mellllly

:witch: arrived after body playin trcks on me, can you put me down for testing 24th June

Thanks


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D
Ill get July added in a bit.


----------



## diva4180

Can you please add me for testing too? I don't have a specific date, but sometime around june 14. I am going to try to wait if AF is late (or if there is no spotting this month). I've been doing better with not wasting money on tests and testing early hehe.


----------



## shimmyshimmy

Well I have had a very eventful 10 days. I went away on holiday on the 23rd may, which was my testing date. I had a negative test on the friday morning, and period pains, but no blood Thurs, Fri and Sat. Then on the Sunday, on my holiday, all the pain disappeared, this continued up to the Thurs. I am never late, so I really thought I was pregnant. Then all of a sudden the witch got me out of the blue. I was shocked and very upset as I am never this late. I had even started to feel a bit sick and my nipples had darkened. The witch was so nasty too, I am still in pain today!
Now I have no clue when I am going to ovulate. I normally have a 27/28 day cycle. This month it was 33 days, I was completely off with my dates, and think I must have ovulated later than I thought. Any ideas guys when I might ovulate this month.

Shim,
xxx


----------



## insomnimama

Hi AG; could you add me to June BFPs (really & truly this time) ;-)


----------



## Lazy Leo

Can you add me too please?? Can't believe it - I tested positive on Sunday morning xx :baby::happydance:


----------



## insomnimama

Yay! Congratulations Nic!


----------



## Lu28

Can you add me as testing on 8 June? And don't forget to add Elm to the May BFP list!!!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated, congrats all BFP girls :D


----------



## Arcanegirl

Shim, i would work out an O date for a 27 days cycle and a 33 day cycle and just use the time between those dates as an ovulation window instead of a specific date.


----------



## magicvw

shimmyshimmy said:


> Well I have had a very eventful 10 days. I went away on holiday on the 23rd may, which was my testing date. I had a negative test on the friday morning, and period pains, but no blood Thurs, Fri and Sat. Then on the Sunday, on my holiday, all the pain disappeared, this continued up to the Thurs. I am never late, so I really thought I was pregnant. Then all of a sudden the witch got me out of the blue. I was shocked and very upset as I am never this late. I had even started to feel a bit sick and my nipples had darkened. The witch was so nasty too, I am still in pain today!
> Now I have no clue when I am going to ovulate. I normally have a 27/28 day cycle. This month it was 33 days, I was completely off with my dates, and think I must have ovulated later than I thought. Any ideas guys when I might ovulate this month.
> 
> Shim,
> xxx

Assume you're gonna have your shorter (normal) cycle, otherwise you might miss O! You could try OPKs (ovulation prediction kit) to give you a little advance warning of when yo're gonna ov. Keep up the :sex: till you're absolutely sure you ov'd! Do you temp your BBT or check CM? They are the best way to know what your body's up to. :hugs: :hugs:


----------



## nicola647

ArcaneGirl 

can u please add me to the testing list chick??

im due to test on Wednesday 25th June 

thank you xxx :hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

Added :D

Adding July is on my to do list for the weekend :D


----------



## magicvw

PLs add me testing 30th June thanks !!!


----------



## hollee

5 days late but still getting a BFN....


----------



## hopefullyno3

Can you please add me to the list, i will be testing 15th June, if i can hold out that long!


----------



## Vivanco

Hi i'm testing tomorrow when i am hopefully a day late for AF (if i have the courage!!)


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## bumski

hi im new, due to test on the 18th of june. its klling me already. constantly checking out sites on web:dohh: is everyone this desperate???????????:shrug:


----------



## nellis10

Bumski...stick around...you haven't seen desparate until you see me POAS at 2DPO...Magic checking her pants every 2 mins, Yaya temps till dawn, Insomnimama is a paranoid tempaholic too and everyone else is just as bad!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

This is the perfect place for desperados!!!! :hugs:


----------



## magicvw

bumski said:


> hi im new, due to test on the 18th of june. its klling me already. constantly checking out sites on web:dohh: is everyone this desperate???????????:shrug:

Ummmm, let me think about that one for a nanosecond...................


https://i228.photobucket.com/albums/ee26/Hanners10/yes-1.gif


----------



## niknaknat

Well I was gonna test on june 9th but got told off by polo princess so I'm testing on the 11th june.


----------



## bumski

Well confysed cuz only 4 dpo and had pinky coloured cm this morn(sorry tmi):ignore: Hope :witch: not coming early!!!!!!!!!!
Hope everyone feeling well today..........or not as u will b hoping.

:hug:


----------



## Arcanegirl

List updated :D


----------



## Snowdrop

Hi, thought it was about time I got around to asking to be added on here. I'm hoping it will help - first time lucky and all that [-o&lt;

When do you all usually test - thought I'd go for 11th June which is one day after AF due, does that sound reasonable? FF is suggesting 16th June but if AF doesn't appear I can't see me waiting that long!

Thank you and :dust: to all.
x


----------



## nellis10

Snowdrop said:


> Hi, thought it was about time I got around to asking to be added on here. I'm hoping it will help - first time lucky and all that [-o&lt;
> 
> When do you all usually test - thought I'd go for 11th June which is one day after AF due, does that sound reasonable? FF is suggesting 16th June but if AF doesn't appear I can't see me waiting that long!
> 
> Thank you and :dust: to all.
> x

Don't be ridiculous Snowdrop :hugs:...1 Day after AF????? More like 2DPO for me!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:

Her's to your BFP this month!!!! :hug:


----------



## Snowdrop

nellis10 said:


> Don't be ridiculous Snowdrop :hugs:...1 Day after AF????? More like 2DPO for me!!! :rofl::rofl::rofl:
> 
> Her's to your BFP this month!!!! :hug:

I have intentionally not bought any tests yet (never have :shock: ) I know that once I start I will be completely addicted and joining you at 2DPO! My intention is to buy on Tuesday to use on Wednesday.

Good luck and :dust: to you for this month - Is see you're almost ready to leave the 2WOW and join the 2WW.


----------



## nellis10

Nice dip at 9DPO Snowdrop...chart is looking good so far!!!

Hope you get your :bfp: and won't need to buy anymore sticks!!!:rofl:


----------



## mizzi

I'm testing on the 12th June
not gonna test before then
otherwise i will drive myself crazy:rofl:


----------



## jolyn

Hello, can u put me down for a June :bfp: :happydance:


----------



## Helen_26

*Congrats Jolyn.*


AG can you put me as testing on 14th June (hopefully)
Thanks chick


----------



## magicvw

Snowdrop said:


> Hi, thought it was about time I got around to asking to be added on here. I'm hoping it will help - first time lucky and all that [-o&lt;
> 
> When do you all usually test - thought I'd go for 11th June which is one day after AF due, does that sound reasonable? FF is suggesting 16th June but if AF doesn't appear I can't see me waiting that long!
> 
> Thank you and :dust: to all.
> x


Anytime from Ov onwards if u are like me and nellis!!! If you've got super early tests (10 miu) they can pick up a pg from 8dpo if you're really lucky, other tests are usually from about 10dpo and all tests should work from the day af is due. It's just a question of how long you can wait it out. In our case, that's about 5 minutes :rofl::rofl::rofl:


----------



## magicvw

Oh and by the way, FF will suggest a ridiculously long wait until you have 2 BBT cycles charted with them. Goodness knows why! If I owned FF I would team up with a HPT company and start selling POAS via the website....
https://i172.photobucket.com/albums/w14/sugarhunch/MONEYFLASH.gif


----------



## Sweatpea24

Can you add me to testing please... July 1st. Thanks!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## maz

I'll be testing around June 27th ...


----------



## Fossey

I got a :bfp: on 7th June Due on 5th Feb:happydance:


----------



## KatienSam

I will be testing on 26th June xxx Praying for that BFP for everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## xxrachxx

Can you add me, will be testing 14th June IF af doesnt arrive


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## jacky24

I will be retesting on friday the 13th of June, that's if :witch: doesn't get me tomorrow.
Tested on monday evening :bfn:, no hint of a second line.:cry:


----------



## niknaknat

I tested a day early and got my :bfp: :happydance:
Could you add me to your list please xxxxxxx


----------



## elmaxie

I will be testing on Sat 28th June if you dont mind adding me too...am excited already and I havent even ovulated yet!!:rofl: 

Emma.xx


----------



## miel

updated :)


----------



## faith_may

I will be testing on June15


----------



## MrsKeene

I will be testing June 27th if you don't mind adding me. Thanks so much!


----------



## miel

updated :)


----------



## CHILLbilly

CHILLbilly testing June 17th...early.
[-o&lt;
thanks and wish me luck!


----------



## Tiffers

My AF is due on May 30, but I am going to try to hold out if AF doesn't show until my BDAY on July 3... :dust: to all!!


----------



## Helen_26

I'm out for this month. The :witch: arrived this morning.


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------



## Farie

I'm out this month :cry:
Testing on the 25th July ...


----------



## Lu28

Can I be added as testing on 8 July? Thank you!


----------



## nellis10

Can you please change me from June 22nd to June 29th....My piggin body did the dirty on me this cycle and made me ovulate a week later than I was planning!!!:dohh::rofl:


----------



## ashrxxx

Hi i am new here and trying to get used to this fab site, can you please add me to testing on the 14th July.... This is my first AF after my m/c so i am assuming its a 28 day cycle! Cheers xx


----------



## hollee

hi
:witch: got me today, can you please add me, testing july 9th. 
a march baby would be perfect x


----------



## miel

updated:)


----------



## becky1978

Haven't been on for a while due to wedding, honeymoon and then damn computer was down! Anyway I got my :bfp: 2 days after my wedding - best present ever!:happydance:


----------



## CapitalChick

Hi there
Could you add me for a June 30 testing date?
Thanks!


----------



## Arcanegirl

Updated :D


----------

